# frank percy peter baker on rfa ennerdale ww2



## sonja (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, my late father had a colourfull but mysterious past. He has passed away but does anyone know any details I beieve he was on the rfa ennerdale and was on a crossing when they suffered heavy attacks and his ship dropped back with engine trouble he was born 1921 and I know he came out before the end of ww2 due to injury
any info would be great...frank percy peter baker born 1921 brother william james baker served in the army.
he also could have had a surname of fogherty


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Can only find one man born 04/11/1921 in London. Ring any bells?
regards
Roger


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

sonja said:


> Hi, my late father had a colourfull but mysterious past. He has passed away but does anyone know any details I beieve he was on the rfa ennerdale and was on a crossing when they suffered heavy attacks and his ship dropped back with engine trouble he was born 1921 and I know he came out before the end of ww2 due to injury
> any info would be great...frank percy peter baker born 1921 brother william james baker served in the army.
> he also could have had a surname of fogherty


I sailed for some time on the Ennerdale which was a tanker also outfitted with facilities for landing troops. During my period we were based in Malta and involved in Mediteranean works including the invasion of Scicily. Long time ago, suggest you google RFA Tankers and see if you can follow it thru. If you have his discharge book number it would help tremendously with your search.

Good luck, Chas


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Sonja, have a look HERE for some details about RFA Ennerdale. There is a picture of her HERE .

On the RFA Association website I run a page called Man Overboard, have a look HERE, used to help find old shipmates and comrades. If you email me, [email protected] details of your late father and any information you might have this might be worth a go bearing in mind that sadly many are no longer with us.


----------

